
Show HN: Reelevant, the mass mailing killer - delphinemoulu
http://www.reelevant.com
======
delphinemoulu
Reelevant is the live email intelligence technology that analyzes the context
of opening and the behavior of each recipient to deliver the message at the
best time and display the most relevant content in real time. We've just
launched our public beta and would love to have your feedback!

~~~
jamasenr
How is this different than other marketing automation software? I like the
idea of personalizing based on weather (clever) but how personal can you get?
Are you analyzing tweets and language to understand their behavior and tone?

~~~
delphinemoulu
Hey jamasenr, thanks for your question! We differ from classic email marketing
platform as we are a technology — you can actually use Reelevant with
MailChimp for example. As for the personalization, it's based on weather
conditions, yes, but also on temperatures and device. At each opening of an
email, we detect the recipient's context to display the most relevant content
in real time. Now, on top of this contextual analysis, we have also developed
algorithms doing behavior analysis. The idea here is to identify unique
engagement periods, so when you send an email to all your list, Reelevant will
send them one by one, so they are delivered at the best time, for each
recipient. So far we have been analyzing recipients behavior on each email
(such as opens or clicks), we will soon go further but I can't tell you more
for now ;)

